# Grenoside Infant and Primary School- Feb 14



## Old No.13 (Feb 17, 2015)

Grenoside Infant and Primary School closed it's doors maybe 10 - 15 years ago when it moved to new premises across the road. Nothing really on the history of the place I'm afraid, it's been up for redevelopment ever since. As time goes by this seems more and more unlikely as the weather and the pigeons take their toll and the building and it gradually crumbles away. 

Slightly disconcerting were the two small pools of fresh blood at the top of the stairs.........


















































































Hope you enjoyed, thanks for looking everyone..................


----------



## thorfrun (Feb 17, 2015)

great pics, the blackboard decay is priceless


----------



## GPSJim (Feb 18, 2015)

Nice pics mate. Looks like the last class there might have been sex education by the look of the wipeboard on image 9


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 18, 2015)

Cracking set of shots of amazing decay.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dead format (Feb 18, 2015)

oh wow the never never club! I remember those cards from Primary school 20 years ago.


----------



## smiler (Feb 18, 2015)

Looks like a nice old building is it listed? Thanks


----------



## Old No.13 (Feb 19, 2015)

smiler said:


> Looks like a nice old building is it listed? Thanks



Don't think its listed, just a classic 19th century school design. Heres a couple of outside shots.


----------

